# Average miles a week



## ryano (Mar 3, 2014)

It's been a while (1999) since I've biked but I'm back. I never realized how out of shape I am so I'm looking to see what everyone calls an average week.


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

120 miles.


----------



## Rp3 (Jul 2, 2013)

As many as I can get in with a full time job, and 2 young sons...

Serious though, I strive for 70+ during the school year (I'm a teacher) and 120+ during the summer.


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

2-3x 24 to 30 miles doing hard interval efforts plus a steady 30-62 miler.


----------



## chudak (Jul 28, 2012)

During the summer and fall I average 180-200. Some weeks I hit as high as 240-250. I try to do a 30-40 mile ride on 4 of the weekdays and then do longer 40-60 mile rides on both weekend days.


----------



## ryano (Mar 3, 2014)

I have a lot of work ahead of me, I just got back in so currently the 10 mile mark is where I hit the wall. I'm in terrible shape. I have high hopes though, I signed up for my first ever bike tour in April.


----------



## expatbrit (Oct 16, 2013)

'Not enough' in average !


----------



## ryano (Mar 3, 2014)

I should add this is my current bike


----------



## mtrac (Sep 23, 2013)

These days, one of about 55, and one of about 15. As the season progresses, the 55 will turn into 80+.


----------



## Sundog (Sep 25, 2013)

60 - 80 on the weekend, 25 - 50 during the week. So somwhere btw 85 and 130, I suppose.


----------



## danandjan (Feb 19, 2014)

Good grief -- 110 a week and that's plenty.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

Just six hours lately, and another ninety minutes of running. Also a little time with weights. Between road, MTB, and the trainer, I don't bother to look at miles.


----------



## Srode (Aug 19, 2012)

Spring through Fall I'm normally in the 150 range. 

1 or 2 rides on the weekend for 50 to 100 miles, and typically 3 rides during the week 25 to 35 miles each for another 75 to 100 miles.


----------



## adjtogo (Nov 18, 2006)

Right now, I'm just riding 3-4 days a week and am around 75-80 miles per week. When the weather warms up a bit more, I'll be around 125-150 per week. I do have a road bike though, not a MTB.


----------



## obed (Jan 12, 2014)

not near as much as these guys, but I get in about 60 to 75 miles a week.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

~100 miles weekly in the off season (maintenance/ trainer miles) and ~165 miles in season. 

Doesn't matter though, you aren't us and everyone's starting point is different. 

Go with what you're now able to do, incrementally increase miles (by ~10% weekly) and intensity (within reason) and your fitness _will_ improve. 

Most importantly, listen to your body. It'll tell you when it needs an 'off' day - important for recovery.


----------



## yogidabear (Mar 4, 2014)

150 a week on average here. I'm fortunate to be able to ride year round for the most part.


----------



## ryano (Mar 3, 2014)

Just bought my first "road" bike. A specialized sirrus elite. I've always rode bikes with straight bar handles so this worked perfect for me. I pickup next week


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

You'll barely believe it falls into the same class of object as that thing you uploaded a picture of.


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

AndrwSwitch said:


> You'll barely believe it falls into the same class of object as that thing you uploaded a picture of.


Like night & flippin' day.


----------



## ryano (Mar 3, 2014)

That mongoose was a beast back in the day. I'm keeping that for off road days, there's a lot more life in that bike.


----------



## TrekGeek (Nov 8, 2013)

With daily commuting each week I average 50 miles. If I complete a recreation ride my mileage goes to about 68-70.


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

ryano said:


> I have a lot of work ahead of me, I just got back in so currently the 10 mile mark is where I hit the wall. I'm in terrible shape. I have high hopes though, I signed up for my first ever bike tour in April.


Don't worry about somebody else's numbers. In fact, don't worry about numbers. Ride, have fun, ride hard sometimes. You'll get stronger, and your endurance will improve.

You say you're out of shape. How old are you? Are you overweight? Improvement can come fast. 

Have fun.


----------



## ryano (Mar 3, 2014)

No not overweight (6' 2" 200lbs) just haven't really done anything strenuous in a really long time. I'm 31 but when I was out of breath going up 2 flights of stairs I knew it was time for a lifestyle change. 

I was mostly just interested to see what others are doing. I won't be getting up to hardcore levels for a while but I do want to do a century ride at some point in my life


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

ryano said:


> No not overweight (6' 2" 200lbs) just haven't really done anything strenuous in a really long time. I'm 31 but when I was out of breath going up 2 flights of stairs I knew it was time for a lifestyle change.
> 
> I was mostly just interested to see what others are doing. I won't be getting up to hardcore levels for a while but I do want to do a century ride at some point in my life


The stair-climbing wake-up call. Heard that many times. This is a good sport for getting and staying in shape. A lot of people find running beats up their joints eventually, but cycling you can keep doing (a lot of guys on this board are older (I'm 63) and find cycling is as much fun as ever, and we stay in pretty good shape).

A century is a good goal, but why set it out in the indefinite future? You're young, it's only March. See if there's an organized century in your area in, say, September, maybe one that's not too mountainous. You could almost certainly do that, if you don't have some specific health issue.

And no, you're not really "overweight" (well, you're just over the line on the BMI charts), but if the cycling helped you knock off about 15 pounds you'd feel fantastic. Hitting the wall after 10 miles is, to use your phrase, "terrible shape."

Good luck, and welcome to the road.

Oh, the weekly mileage question. I commute most of the year, putting in 60-75 miles during the week, and try to get in one ride on the weekend, usually somewhere between 25-40 miles. The commute is flat, the weekend rides I head for the hills.


----------



## ryano (Mar 3, 2014)

You think it's feasible this season? I was thinking it would at least take a year.

I was eyeing a 25 mile in April.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

A Century this season is totally feasible. The hardest parts are really just that you need to be in the saddle for 6+ hours and you need to have your eating and drinking figured out. If you're not feeling as prepared as you'd like on the day, stop at every aid station.

You're going to find the miles a lot easier on the hybrid when you get it.

If 10 miles was your long ride last week, and you go 10% further this week, that's 11 miles. Do that every week and by September, you'll be hitting numbers like 70. I bet you get a little more range "free" from the new bike, though, and at 31, you should have a quick enough training response to ramp up faster if that's what you want. At 32 myself, I don't think I have quite the training response I did when I was 19. But nobody does; when I tried to rehab a bad knee in my late 20s, I found that once I stopped doing things to shoot myself in the foot, I got better really fast. Similar experience with running about a year and a half ago. So I'd say we both have plenty of athletic potential - this is waaay too young to play any sort of age card.

How many times a week do you go?

Since the latest life change nuked commuting by bike, I really only ride 3-5 times a week myself, depending. I think diminishing returns really pummel the value of the 6th and 7th rides if they're about training per se. We get stronger when we rest.


----------



## ryano (Mar 3, 2014)

I get out as much as I can 2-3 times a week. I try to use the trainer when i get home late or it's raining/snowing


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

OP, Like most people on the internet I do about 300 miles a week averageing speeds that are similar to TDF stage speeds.

Serioulsy though, many weeks I will ride 300 miles. All that really means is I took a vacation day or two from work and went for distance over speed. My hardest weeks, fitness wise, that I do when I'm in peak shape are generally around 150 miles.

My point is that "miles" say very little about one's fitness and when you combine that with the 'internet factor' it makes little sense to judge your fitness by reading about how many miles a stranger on the internet rides per week. 

There's no need to think a century is a big deal either or be intimidated by 100 miles. At one's own pace on a properly fitted bike with the right gearing for the wind and hills you might face it really isn't a big deal. Doing it at a certain pace can be hard to impossible but just completing that distance at whatever pace is best for you is more a matter of having enough time in the day than it is having the fitness. Most anyone could ride 100 miles at the right pace given enough time.....kind of like how anyone could complete a marathon by walking it.


----------



## yogidabear (Mar 4, 2014)

Jay Strongbow said:


> point is that "miles" say very little about one's fitness and when you combine that with the 'internet factor' it makes little sense to judge your fitness by reading about how many miles a stranger on the internet rides per week.


Great point. My miles come mostly from commuting which are likely much different than those done for training/racing.


----------



## HIPCHIP (Apr 23, 2009)

I had been down for about 3.5 years and started riding again last July, doing 28-32 mile rides 1-3 days a week. In August I started riding with a group on Mon/Wed/Fri doing 32-38 miles a ride. I've dropped about 40 lbs since Aug and now ride a minimum of 40+ on these three days, with a few 50+ thrown in. I'm hoping to start throwing in a Sat ride and will probably only do 32 miles until my legs build up, so for now I'm up to 120-150 miles a week.


----------



## Red90 (Apr 2, 2013)

10 miles is still 10 miles of riding. Don't get overly concerned with what other people ride as we each ride to our own needs. Some ride to commute, some ride to train for an event and some ride just because they want to ride.

You'll get a skewed perspective reading a road bike forum as most of us are fanatics about riding. It's a part of our life that we have embraced and the numbers wouldn't be what the average person owning a bike would represent.

When I bought a used bike last year, it was just for the intention of cruising once in a while with some buddies. I had a difficult time even with the slightest of hills and rode maybe once a week 10-15 miles. As I rode more, I became more addicted to the activity and increased the frequency, distance and duration. This is one of those sports that take a long time and many years of patience and consistency. I don't commute, but will spend about 6-8hrs cycling each week doing about 100-150 miles. If you work full time and have a family, that actually is a lot of your free time taken up cycling. So you really need to love this sport to dedicate that amount of time to it.

You'll have to determine the amount of time you can dedicate to this and what goals you want to achieve.  Like you, I'm slow and out of shape. But I'm better than before I started cycling.


----------



## ryano (Mar 3, 2014)

I got my new bike today... But I'm not taking it out, I got the sickness going around and riding isn't going to happen. I can't wait to get out there!


----------



## willieboy (Nov 27, 2010)

9 to 10 hours. Miles end up where they fall. For me it's time, type of training and quality of training.


----------



## Leadrunner (Mar 10, 2014)

I will be 68 next month. Back in October, I quit smoking after 50 years and bought myself a bike. I was smart enough to go to an LBS and buy a decent one. Almost had a heart attack simply from sticker shock. Did not ride much over the winter, but finally got going first of Feb. Started out 3 or 4 days a week just doing 5-6 mile a day. Now, I do 12 - 15 a day Monday thru Thursday and do 15-20 on Saturday. Did my first rally and did a 24 miler this past Saturday. First 15 was pretty much against at 20-30 mph wind. Though I was gonna croak. Made it though and today about 48 hours later, no soreness. I haven't felt this good in forty years. And, it is addictive. Can hardly wait to get home to get into my spandex.


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

Leadrunner said:


> I will be 68 next month. Back in October, I quit smoking after 50 years and bought myself a bike. I was smart enough to go to an LBS and buy a decent one. Almost had a heart attack simply from sticker shock. Did not ride much over the winter, but finally got going first of Feb. Started out 3 or 4 days a week just doing 5-6 mile a day. Now, I do 12 - 15 a day Monday thru Thursday and do 15-20 on Saturday. Did my first rally and did a 24 miler this past Saturday. First 15 was pretty much against at 20-30 mph wind. Though I was gonna croak. Made it though and today about 48 hours later, no soreness. I haven't felt this good in forty years. And, it is addictive.


Awesome. Very Newby motivational.



> Can hardly wait to get home to get into my spandex.


Trust me on this - NEVER wear it without a) being sat on your bike, or b) having the bike within arm's reach.


----------



## Leadrunner (Mar 10, 2014)

Roger that, I always have a pair of sweats within arms reach. Maybe will style a bit when the belly goes away, but good Lord, not now.


----------



## scooterman (Apr 15, 2006)

oops wrong forum delete please


----------



## QuattroCreep (Nov 30, 2009)

At the end of the year it averages to 167miles a week. It ranges from 0 to 400miles. 4

400 is rare and usually happens during a vacation week or holiday weekend. 0 happens more often then it should.


----------



## jeromephone (Aug 26, 2013)

Just ride as much as you can you won't believe how soon your mileage and fun will increase. I am far from hardcore and will normally never get in more than 20 miles but I feel so much better than when I don't ride.


----------



## Leadrunner (Mar 10, 2014)

I returned to cycling at the beginning of the year at the age of 67 after a 20 year lay off. Started out doing about four or five miles a day for three or four days a week. Then worked up to about ten a day. Now averaging about fourteen or fifteen a day three days a week with a twenty or twenty five on Saturday with a group. When I started back, I had to recover from sticker shock when I bought my bike, and that was an entry level KHS. However, I have been very pleased with my little chromoly road bike. At my age, I am probably never going to do 25 or 30 miles at 18 miles per hour anyway, so my little bike serves me well. When I first started, I lost about fifteen pounds immediately, but have been stuck at about 180 for three months now. Do love my cycling though. May have saved my life.


----------



## Leadrunner (Mar 10, 2014)

I fully agree with you about what is right for "you." This is a very individual and addictive sport. I had to laugh the other day. My wife commented on the fact that I have tan lines in some odd areas, on my wrists, ankles, and just above my knees. I took that as a compliment. It meant I had been out enough to get those lines. They don't occur over night. I don't do real long distances, but I'll to a fifteen or twenty five at the drop of a hat. Not too bad for an old fart.


----------



## FatGut1 (Dec 16, 2008)

150 - 230 - Depends where in race season I am.


----------



## Leadrunner (Mar 10, 2014)

I am curious. Where the heck do you guys find the time to ride all these miles. As much as I like cycling, I do have a real life that includes a wife of 49 years.


----------



## obed (Jan 12, 2014)

Leadrunner said:


> I am curious. Where the heck do you guys find the time to ride all these miles. As much as I like cycling, I do have a real life that includes a wife of 49 years.


I get mine in by riding at lunch everyday from the office, and the wife rides with me on saturday and sunday...but I ride no where near the miles a lot of these guys ride.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

Leadrunner said:


> I am curious. Where the heck do you guys find the time to ride all these miles. As much as I like cycling, I do have a real life that includes a wife of 49 years.


Oh, snap!

I went for a run during lunch on Monday and a ride during lunch today. Tomorrow, I'll go to the track in the evening. On Saturday I'll go for a run with my wife, then ride my mountain bike for an hour or so and I have another race on Sunday.

Three workouts of one kind or another midweek is relatively typical for me, and I usually use both weekend days.

I probably won't hit 100 miles this week because a lot of my riding is off-road and I also run. But just hitting those three midweek workouts and two longer weekend rides week in and week out ends up being a fair amount of volume.


----------



## nsfbr (May 23, 2014)

So this is not much different from me a year or so removed. I started riding again on my beloved, but old Novara Aspen Al, which wasn't a bad thing to get started on. I started to get in shape and then got into a bad crash - helmet saved my life, but not the bike. I made the mistake of going to a "hybrid" thing for a while, but recently made the jump to a good entry level (well for me) road bike, a Scott Speedster 20. Now I've turned this into a 2 - 3 times a week 20 miles each way commute, plus weekend rides as often as I can. Short story, at 5'11" and 51 years, I've gone from 210 to 155 and can run rings around my former self. 

From my perspective, the key has been to enjoy but push and never give up trying to find the right balance. Being able to use my commute as exercise has been key to finding the time. For what it's worth, the regained energy makes up for the time spent doing, although I'm sure I could see it getting out of hand...


----------



## Leadrunner (Mar 10, 2014)

Funny you should mention the getting out of hand... Yesterday, my sister and her husband came into town to visit, and this morning and the breakfast table I told them, "I don't mean to be inhospitable, but tomorrow morning, I will not be here. I am going on my group ride, so I will see you at lunch." You see, I have a whole new set of priorities.


----------



## HIPCHIP (Apr 23, 2009)

Here's an update, I started riding again in July, starting out around 20 mile rides a few times a week. Then started riding with a group doing three days a week and 32-40 miles. Started riding more on my own doing 50 mile rides by adding to the group ride distance, then added another day, so trying to ride 200 miles a week. All this was done to keep me healthy and to stop me from having a heart attack.

About a month or so ago I had a major heart attack, which almost took me. I recovered fast and my doctors said it was because of all the riding I did. They are glad I want to ride as it will help me get back to normal quicker. Riding saved my life, literally! The more you do, the better you'll probably be. Never stop trying.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

JCavilia said:


> Don't worry about somebody else's numbers. In fact, don't worry about numbers. Ride, have fun, ride hard sometimes. You'll get stronger, and your endurance will improve.
> 
> You say you're out of shape. How old are you? Are you overweight? Improvement can come fast.
> 
> Have fun.


^^^^This is where it's at. When I started, I could barely make it 10 miles per ride and I felt like I had been sitting on a jack hammer when I finished. Fast forward two years and I was doing 100 miles per week and had one century under my belt and had lost almost 30 pounds and had ditched the high blood pressure meds. Keep going and enjoy yourself man. I haven't been as fit as I am now since right after high school when I was constantly playing sports and I just turned 40. It's the best hobby ever if you ask me.


----------



## eddubb (Sep 28, 2012)

I shoot for 75 mi/week or300 mi/month. This gives me a pretty good balance of cycling, home, and work life with the least amount of compromise. To get the miles I commute to work two or three times a week (16 mi round trip), do a few weekend rides (30-40 mi), and a few trainer sessions to fill in the gaps.


----------



## Bigguyonbike (May 16, 2014)

Like others mentioned, ride as much as you have time and energy to ride. When I started a year ago I could manage 8 to 10 miles 3 days per week. After a few months that grew to 20 miles 3 days per week. Your body will tell you when it's had enough. Today was my best ride to date. I rode 65 miles and loved it. I usually get in 100 miles or so per week. Time is the limiting factor. I also have kids, a wife and a job that keep me busy.


----------



## riden1966 (May 11, 2014)

ryano said:


> It's been a while (1999) since I've biked but I'm back. I never realized how out of shape I am so I'm looking to see what everyone calls an average week.


A year ago, a 10 mile ride was a good ride for me too. 

End of summer, I am in my first century ride. I'll be at the back of the pack, but I will finish.

It will get easier.


----------



## Warpdatframe (Dec 9, 2012)

about 300-350 miles a week right now but that all changes depending on the race weekend.


----------



## mtrac (Sep 23, 2013)

Leadrunner said:


> I am curious. Where the heck do you guys find the time to ride all these miles. As much as I like cycling, I do have a real life that includes a wife of 49 years.


As I was pondering how I could get miles in after work, it very slowly dawned on me that instead of exercising at the gym and then driving to work, I could COMMUTE about 7 miles to work. I now do that three days a week and picked up over 40. There's additional time involved changing at work, but the miles are otherwise essentially free. Still do one long ride on the weekend.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Leadrunner said:


> I am curious. Where the heck do you guys find the time to ride all these miles. As much as I like cycling, I do have a real life that includes a wife of 49 years.


When I was living in Oregon and my commute by car to work was 5-10 minutes max, I did a 15-20 mile ride 3-4 mornings a week before work (usually starting between 6:00-7:00 am depending on the time of year, etc.) and then my big ride or two on the weekend. It kept me in the 100-130 miles a week range, which is more than enough for me. So long as you use those rides wisely and work in a fair amount of climbing, intervals, and sprint work, it's enough to keep you in good enough shape for any century or gran fondo you are interested or even a road race. 

I'm not in Oregon anymore, but for the first time in a few years, I now have that kind of commute again, but I am still pulling funds together to get a new bike and hope I can get a similar schedule going. It's a necessity for me though, cycling is a big part of my health program and because of family medical history and issues with cardiovascular disease, it is in my best interest to stay as fit as I can. I have to push it and cycling is the only form fitness I have ever really found that I love doing, so I am happy to be out there.


----------



## bellzisu (May 1, 2013)

I started riding in 2008 on a POS Schwinn. That summer 10 miles seemed like 100 to me now. I was 6ft and 240 lbs at the time. My Schwinn lasted all of 3 months before a friend got me a great deal on my first real road bike. I rode 3 times a week. I kept it at my own pace, but I kept pushing myself farther and faster over the weeks. 

My first year I got 500 miles. Year 2, I got 1,100 miles. Last year I got right at 3100 miles on New Years Eve. 

It's a great hobby to have. And it can be expensive depending on your needs/wants when it comes to gear, bikes, and all that other stuff.

Trust me... Take your time building yourself up. Keep pushing yourself but not to the point where you burn yourself out. Once you get the confidence join a weekly ride. Until then check out local weekend rides, there are all types of bikers that show up, and it's a great chance to meet people who might need a riding partner.


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

Roughly 11 million miles a week.

Riding Spaceship Earth on her trip around the Sun.


----------



## Leadrunner (Mar 10, 2014)

Don't think I could do a "0." Of course I live in an area where the weather is more conducive to being able to get out. This past Tuesday was my 68th birthday, so I gave myself a quick 15 miler. Wednesday I only did 11, but had 5 really good hills in there to challenge myself. On the flat, I can go for a long time, but still having some problems climbing. I guess that will get better with the miles.


----------



## Trek_5200 (Apr 21, 2013)

During the summer I'll average around 120 miles per week with a range of 100-200 miles over 2-3 days, plus I'll get one to two days of running in covering 4.5 miles each time. About every one to three week weather permitting I'll try to get a century in.


----------

